# Boxer Briefs, Trunks - ANything keep the legs from riding up



## memphislawyer (Mar 2, 2007)

Switched from boxers to boxer briefs. SUpport and the fact that the legs of the boxers would ride up. I have Jockey mid-length boxer briefs, poly blend, not quite compression shorts. Still, the leg rides up.

Been reading up on Saxx, and Flint and Tinder and they have trunks.

Anything in a trunk or a boxer brief (with a shorter leg) that wont ride up?


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

I used to have the same problem. I switched to Calvin Klein Pro Stretch boxers. A little expensive (for underwear) but worth it. It you don't like the boxer variety, they have a low-rise trunk that would probably be ideal for what you want.


----------



## njruss (Dec 8, 2012)

A couple of those small fishing weights on each leg should work.


----------



## Mute (Apr 3, 2005)

I've had good results with Under Armour boxer briefs.


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

This is a problem I have suffered from for far too long. Through high school I wore briefs. I played baseball, and they worked the best with wearing sliding shorts, and a cup. After high school I no longer needed briefs. I switched to boxer's, and found the incredibly uncomfortable, so I switched to boxer brief's I found the comfort I was used to but the legs would either stretch out, or just ride up. I enjoyed the Polo Modal stuff for a while. Now I wear the Calvin Klein "Steel" Boxer brief. They can be found just about any day at marshalls or tjmaxx for 12.99, 10.99 if they are a weird color and no one has bought them. The Calvin Klein "Steel" still ride up but not nearly as frequent as the others I have mentioned here. I am considering the Spanxx variety. If I could find them on sale I probably would have bought them already, but they are 35.00 Here is the description they use on their website.

The comfort of cotton combines with powerful performance features-these innovative briefs have redefined the Men's category for the ultimate underwear experience. 

Innovative 3D pouch cups, supports and lifts
Breatheasy™ mesh zones wick, cool and circulate air
Horizontal fly for easy access and secure feel
No chafing at groin
Legs stay put and never ride up
High-gauge cotton fabric feels amazing
Cotton fabric contours to the body for a close fit...no more sagging
Bottom is seam-free for comfort
Get Your Manx™ On!
For product measurements see Fit Tip!
Machine washable
Imported


Body: 81% Cotton, 19% Spandex/Elastane; Mesh: 85% Nylon, 15% Spandex/Elastane; Exclusive of Elastic


----------



## memphislawyer (Mar 2, 2007)

Amazon had some Saxx no fly trunks and I am trying those, free shipping, $30 for 3 pair, and one pair is almost that amount. Must be last year's model so who knows. And I did order a pair of boxer briefs and a pair of trunks from Flint and Tinder.

Dmon: I saw the Spanxx and there was some sort of sale around on them, $20 I think. I was about to haunt TJ Maxx and Marshalls for Calvin stuff. I bought my Jockeys at a Tanger Outlet mall in Destin, FLA, and they had the Calvin store near it. CK makes lots of stuff and it was just a matter of how much I wanted to spend, the better stuff being $25 and up a pair. Once I figure out trunks vs boxer brief, Ill be fine. I am thinking the Saxx will do okay and the Flint and Tinder might be what I am looking for in the trunks. The Jockeys mid thigh have a compression like feel but they ride up something bad and I am always pulling them down. My Talbott boxers were nice but no support and it was like a piece of cloth between me and the pants and they could bunch up a little bit in the leg as well


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

Memphislawyer, speaking from my experience if I accidentally buy trunks over boxer brief's I will just throw em away, I am a bigger guy, and if I wear trunks I will chafe. I have been to a few Calvin Klein outlet's thinking I am going to get a great deal on the stuff I normally buy, but I get them much cheaper at Marshalls the only problem is the colors. I would prefer white, black, or grey. What I have is pastel blues, and pinks, but beggars can't be choosers. 

Please let us know how those Saxx work out for you.


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

When I wore them I wore Old Navy...no bragging rights for name, but plenty comfortable and they stayed where they were supposed to, unlike boxers. This was some time ago, so I have no info on the fit or quality now


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

My flint and tinder trunks do the job very well,


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

I have some from German maker Schiesser that are great.

To get underwear that works, one has to pay.


----------



## memphislawyer (Mar 2, 2007)

tocqueville said:


> My flint and tinder trunks do the job very well,


Got my pair of trunks and my boxer briefs. Fast shipping and great customer service by Flint and Tinder. Wore them today.

I am a 37 waist and the large runs 35 to 37. They said order next size up, XL which is 38-40. On the drive to work, the leg of the trunks bunched up. These are not compression shorts and they do not have the snap-back feeling of my Jockey mid thigh boxer briefs, but then again, these are 95% supima (I will say superb) cotton and 5% spandex, whereas the Jockeys are 80% polyester and 20% spandex.

The bunched up feeling is so far not as noticeable on the trunks because quite frankly, there is less to bunch up. And they dont come so far up to look bad, kinda like the 3" boxerjock picture that Under Armour shows. The true test I think will be to wash them, dry them and see what a little bit of shrinking does. If they had a more elastic/spandex fitted fit on the thigh seam, that might cure it.

I am going to hold off even wearing the boxer briefs to see what happens to the trunks after washing and drying. Flint and Tinder said I could wear both pair and they would exchange one or both, and I guess even refund me on them. I don't want to abuse this, and it may be that the trunks will do fine after wash and drying, and I just exchange the boxer briefs for the trunks.

I will say that the elastic waistband is one of the best, if not the best, that I have. Did not roll over and holds it in place. Cotton is so nice feeling.

I will try out the Saxx, Amazon for free shipping is taking their time to even package up the order, and if not either of these two, then the Calvin Klein steel (on sale for $16 at Gilt) or Under Armour boxerjock.


----------



## pleasehelp (Sep 8, 2005)

I've worn various types of boxer-briefs for about 15-20 years. My favorites are Calvin Klein with no fly and a very short leg. I don't know the model designation, but I would suggest looking out for them. There isn't enough leg on them for them to really bunch up on you.


----------



## memphislawyer (Mar 2, 2007)

Well, washed th Flint and Tinder and dried them and that made all the difference. They knew from experience to tell me to go up the next size. I think if I had gone large (35-37 and I have a 37 waist) the fit may have been a bit snug. The cotton is so soft and now I have a bit more support. As Pleasehelp said, given that they are trunks, there is not all that much leg to ride up. It does have ONE OF THE BEST elastic waistbands in any short or underwear I have tried. Some boxer elastic bands tend to roll over, not these.

I guess that I am used to the compression-like fit and support of the Jockey H-fly mid thigh briefs, which are 80% polyester and 20% spandex. If they have those in a trunk, in the future, that is what I would get. There is enough spandex in the hem of the leg, but they do tend to bunch up, but the support is much better. I'll try Champion brand at Target.

But the cotton with Flint and Tinder is superb. I also got a boxer-brief but did not open them and they will send you a return label to ship them back. I could even exchange the worn pair of trunks but I am going to keep them. got some saxx coming soon as well


----------

